# hmoobH8wj - breeding box roll



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what ya think? 

i wanna make one outside but idk how big should i make it?
or
should i just make it it inside my loft? with my yb loft? i dont want to fly
my breeder i just want them to mate and mate mate and rest. 

what to doo.......? mhmmmm


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A loft is better, i have some external boxes that are 3 feet wide by 2 feet deep and 2 feet tall. But i only use that to isolate birds and to pair them up. If you just breed them in a box they will be in there for 2 months if you have one round of birds. They are healthier and happier when able to move around


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> If you just breed them in a box they will be in there for 2 months if you have one round of birds. They are healthier and happier when able to move around


what you mean by this? im guess the pair will die after 2 month?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

no, they wont die. Its just cruel to not let them move around more than just in a box. They need to be allowed out to fly


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i wanna make something like this will it be fine you think?

skip to 1.52


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> no, they wont die. Its just cruel to not let them move around more than just in a box. They need to be allowed out to fly


Thats your opinion.
Im not flying my prisoner birds, EVER


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

same here that why i wanna do something like this. you know what i mean?
but should i make it outside like him or inside a racing loft?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I didn't mean flying please calm down. Flying as in a loft or flight pen. When you lock them in a box for two months and they do get off the ground it's not good.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

With fantails I keep them in something like a rabbit hutch with a nest box inside that. it is 3 feet(bottom wire comes in 3 foot roll) by 7' so it has a good over hang when using 8' boards to make the roof and they are 2 1/2 feet tall sitting on legs so they are the right height to watch them. Each hutch has 2 pair in it. The larger you can make this the better. We had them in a chicken type coop where the aviary went to the ground and had **** problems. Just never got around to building a proper loft for the fantails. Hopefully the fantail loft will get done by spring along with the aviary for the homers.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will im not gonna fly my breeder. im just keeping them to breed and lock them up like prisoner. just fly the yb. will that be okay? i dont think it will hurt my breeder being
lock up. if i do make it. i wanna make just okay for them to mate and open there wing.

something like 32in(w) x 20in(h) x 24in deep


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

The thing is birds are meant to fly and do not get the proper physical activity unless they can fly. Your bird would be in poor shape when removed from this box if you breed them round after round


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will if i fly them then it will fly back to it owner and i dont want that to happen. that why
i have to do this.. get me? will rest them from breeding too. but if they get in poor shape
will it make baby in bad shape too?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Fly as in flap their wings and get off the ground. Not let out in the open air to fly. 
Keeping them locked up in a 2x2x2' box is not the best for the bird and IMO is cruel.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

In my hutches used for fantails they never free fly but they can fly from end to end of the cage which has only 5 feet in length with the boxes on each end. everyone seems to be telling you the same thing. A breeding box is to small to "keep" a pair. I think the smallest size would be 2 feet wide by 4 feet long by about 2 1/2 to 3 feet high. but making it just a bit larger you can get another pair in there with nest boxes on each end. The idea is they need to be able to fly to be healthy.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

so az will this be okay for my breeder then? i think that enough to flap there wing
and jump around. 

32in(w) x 20in(h) x 24in deep


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How would you like to be locked up in a bathroom for your whole life? That's crazy. These aren't inanimate objects for God's sake. Don't you care about the welfare of your birds?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i care for them very much but i dont want them to be flying back to it owner that the
other issue i would have.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if you can't provide them with a reasonable space to live in, then maybe you shouldn't keep them. Why can you not provide them with an amount of space that would be humane? That would just be cruelty, to confine them like that. If you care about them, then you wouldn't do that. You would find a way to give them reasonable space.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Listen, i never said you have to let them outside. I said you ought to put them in a loft where they can at least fly from the ground up to there box and move around a little bit.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay guys. thank for the info. i guess will be putting them in my 8by12by6. 2section


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*there another way*

hi guys and cool it with hmoobh8wj, he love his birds,
anyway you wanted to make an outside breeding box , well if you look at my album i made a small type aviary out of pvp , and it dont cost much to make an you could make it any side you want to , and break it up to section like i did , my bird get plenty of flapping room and they breed very well , http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16953 , http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16951my whole album http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582, just make a couple of small next box with a bowl and your in business


----------

